# Red Moon



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

So I've been wondering this for a long time and haven't found anything online about it. In the summer *I think* before 8th grade (August 1996) I saw a blood red moon. I remember my mom asked me to shut our living room window. The curtains were drawn and as I went to shut the window, I looked up and the moon was at it's highest point in the sky and it was blood red. I just froze out of sheer terror. I couldn't shut the window and ran off upstairs and proceeded to have massive panic attacks over it. I thought it was the end of the world. I've researched online about blood red moons and everything says that they are some kind of eclipse BUT this moon was bright. Like if a full moon was shining brightly. When the lights were off in my bedroom, it lit up the room with red moon light. I lived in an area where they did heavy field burning that time of year. Could that be what caused it? I just ask because that has haunted me for years now and I assume that if it was an "end of the world" senario that more than just me would have seen it. I've searched for newspaper articles about it and nothing comes up for around that time period, so I have to assume it was a local phenomenon.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

tinyfairypeople said:


> So I've been wondering this for a long time and haven't found anything online about it. In the summer *I think* before 8th grade (August 1996) I saw a blood red moon. I remember my mom asked me to shut our living room window. The curtains were drawn and as I went to shut the window, I looked up and the moon was at it's highest point in the sky and it was blood red. I just froze out of sheer terror. I couldn't shut the window and ran off upstairs and proceeded to have massive panic attacks over it. I thought it was the end of the world. I've researched online about blood red moons and everything says that they are some kind of eclipse BUT this moon was bright. Like if a full moon was shining brightly. When the lights were off in my bedroom, it lit up the room with red moon light. I lived in an area where they did heavy field burning that time of year. Could that be what caused it? I just ask because that has haunted me for years now and I assume that if it was an "end of the world" senario that more than just me would have seen it. I've searched for newspaper articles about it and nothing comes up for around that time period, so I have to assume it was a local phenomenon.


OMG Same thing happened to me when i saw it. I was panicking and i couldnt sleep in my bed that night.
no joke!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> OMG Same thing happened to me when i saw it. I was panicking and i couldnt sleep in my bed that night.
> no joke!


When did you see one?


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

did you ask your mom about it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

lindsayloo said:


> did you ask your mom about it?


All I remember asking was if the moon was that way when she had gone out earlier. She said it was turning that way. I know it stayed that bright red all night until it set. I remember the next day we went grocery shopping and I wanted her to tell me everything was ok but we never talked about it.

My parents were the kind who used to say "if you see such and such, you better get on your knees because Jesus is coming back" so I grew up deathly afraid of stuff like that and would often be upstairs having panic attacks as a young child while my parents were down stairs watching tv.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

tinyfairypeople said:


> When did you see one?


About the same time you did. It was back in grade school. The sight of the moon just scared me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> About the same time you did. It was back in grade school. The sight of the moon just scared me.


Woah. Where did you live? No crap it scared you. It scared me. Actually like made me have a paranoia about the moon for years. I used to be terrified it was going to turn red again and would have panic attacks until it came up and looked normal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

This is very weird that you mention this, about a week or two ago i was out with my friends and we were sitting in his hot tub just having a good night when we realized the moon was red. They didnt really think much of it but for some reason it was freaking me out, i mean i didnt think the world was ending or anything but it just gave me really bad vibes for some reason. It might have been cause by a forest fire near me bit im not sure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

One time there was this incredibly round circle cloud around the almost or full moon and it made a complete circle Rainbow around the moon. It was in the middle of the night, my friends came and knocked on my window and said I had to see it. So I went out there, it was the middle of winter, snow on the ground etc. It was one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Auldie said:


> This is very weird that you mention this, about a week or two ago i was out with my friends and we were sitting in his hot tub just having a good night when we realized the moon was red. They didnt really think much of it but for some reason it was freaking me out, i mean i didnt think the world was ending or anything but it just gave me really bad vibes for some reason. It might have been cause by a forest fire near me bit im not sure.


I'm in SoCal vacationing right now. And when the moon is low in the sky, the pollution makes appear Orange. It looks less Orange as it get's higher in the sky.

You guys have nothing to be afraid of, just look at what is out there:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Though it is strange, the moon that is. I mean, it's aprox. 400 times smaller than the Sun & 400 times closer to the Earth than the Sun, roughly. And I mean, it eclipses the Sun and looks to the Naked Eye the Same Size as the Sun. Very strange indeed, not to mention the Deep Dark Craters are only on the Side that we see (all the time, I might add. The moon always shows us the same side!) See, Look:


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Woah. Where did you live? No crap it scared you. It scared me. Actually like made me have a paranoia about the moon for years. I used to be terrified it was going to turn red again and would have panic attacks until it came up and looked normal.


I lived in Maine during that time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Its all the rubbish we spew into the atmosphere that ironically makes the sky seem so captivating, good or bad.
Personally I would love to see a blood red moon........all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Its a total lunar eclipse, not fucking Armageddon. There was one in September 1996, not august. I guess some people really dont like reality.
September 1996 lunar eclipse
Total lunar elclipse Sept 1996 images


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Midnight said:


> Its a total lunar eclipse, not fucking Armageddon. There was one in September 1996, not august. I guess some people really dont like reality.
> September 1996 lunar eclipse
> Total lunar elclipse Sept 1996 images


Well that's neat but that wasn't the year I saw it. I was in 7th grade in 1996, at the beginning of 7th grade and I saw this the summer of 1997, in August, before school started. Definitely not a full month into the school year. Yes, I realize that I said 1996 in my original post but have since realized I was off a year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

September 1997 lunar eclipse
Lunar Eclipse 16 September 1997 Image 

Either way I think its pretty obvious it was a total lunar eclipse.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

maybe we should just delete it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

or, we could just delete our whole account, that might work as well, don't you think ?

Everything would be ok then eh


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

It happens when the moon is low on the horizon, and thus you look through more layers of atmosphere and pollution, which give it the red color.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

hoot said:


> It happens when the moon is low on the horizon, and thus you look through more layers of atmosphere and pollution, which give it the red color.


 The moon was at it's highest point in the sky and very bright. Like a full moon with a red film held in front of it. It lasted for hours until it set.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Midnight said:


> September 1997 lunar eclipse
> Lunar Eclipse 16 September 1997 Image
> 
> Either way I think its pretty obvious it was a total lunar eclipse.


I don't think it was. This moon was bright like a full moon. The red that happen during a lunar eclipse is shadowy.


----------

